# Mosaik; Gesamtbild aus vielen kleinen Bildern



## MegaOiml (11. September 2005)

Hallo!  
Ich hatte die Idee ein Poster mit meinen Urlaubsfotos zu erstellen, allerdings möchte ich ich ein bestimmtes Bild nehmen und dieses Bild dann durch ganz viele andere kleine Bilder ersetzen. Ich glaube aber, dass das ziemlich schwierig durchzusetzen ist, da die kleinen Bilder ja alle einen bestimmten Farbton brauchen, damit das Gesamtbild am Ende wieder stimmt! Glaubt ihr, das wäre durch einen mehr oder weniger Laien auf diesem Gebiet machbar? Gibt es denn irgendwelche Tricks in PS, damit dies leichter durchführbar wäre? Ich habe hier ein Beispielbild, damit ihr mich nicht missversteht:
http://imageserver.gaming-networks....ll/site1_477581a84b23a07f3e21711167eee1b4.jpg
Dankeschön!


----------



## blount (11. September 2005)

Hallo *MegaOiml*,
vielleicht hilft dir dies hier ja weiter:

LINK


----------



## pflo (11. September 2005)

Wie man soetwas in PS macht, weiß ich nicht aber
es gibt da ein ganz gutes Programm, Image Retriever.
Habe es selbst ausprobiert und ich finde, es funktioniert wirklich gut!

Nur wie du ja schon auf dem Screenshot von BF siehst, braucht man wirklich viele Bilder


----------



## pflo (11. September 2005)

Verdammt, da war einer schneller!


----------



## MegaOiml (11. September 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten, hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen. Habe mir das Programm Image Retriever runtergeladen, es funktioniert auch einwandfrei, dennoch kommen durch dieses Programm neue Fragen auf:
Welche Auflösung sollte das Gesamtbild denn haben, damit man es in *ca.* 60x80 cm scharf erkennt?
Wozu sind die Optionen, die im Anhang rot eingekastelt sind? (in der Hilfe hab ich nichts gefunden)
Und last but not least: wieviel glaubt ihr kostet das in der o.a Größe drucken zu lassen? Nicht, dass ich mir ein viel zu hohes Angebot einhole und denke, dass das günstig ist 

Dankeschön!!  
P.S. wir bewegen uns vom Thema PS weg, ein Mod kann den Thread ja verschieben.


----------



## pflo (11. September 2005)

Hallo MegaOiml,



			
				MegaOiml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Vielen Dank für die Antworten, hat mir schon sehr viel geholfen.


Kein Problem  



			
				MegaOiml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Welche Auflösung sollte das Gesamtbild denn haben, damit man es in *ca.* 60x80 cm scharf erkennt?


Tut mir leid, keine Ahnung!



			
				MegaOiml hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wozu sind die Optionen, die im Anhang rot eingekastelt sind? (in der Hilfe hab ich nichts gefunden)


chopped up = zerschnitten, "geschnitzelt" (http://dict.leo.org/ende?search=chopped), das heißt,
dass du da Bilder auswählen kannst, welche zerschnitten werden dürfen.

//edit: Achja, was es mit den "max. 10 clips" auf sich hat, weiß ich auch nicht genau, vielleicht meinen die damit wie oft es maximal zerschnitten (engl. clip) werden darf!?


----------



## MegaOiml (11. September 2005)

Also danke nochmal für die Hilfe, ich habe zwar bis jetzt noch noch kein richtig gutes Ergebnis erzielen können, aber ich versuch noch ein bisschen rum, das krieg ich schon hin


----------



## chicosoft (12. April 2007)

hey es gibt ein programm namens...
TYLER versuch es irgendwie zu bekommen google mal rum..

total simple das programm... zwar auf englisch aber sind nur 5 schaltflächen mehr nicht


----------



## mki_germo (12. April 2007)

MegaOiml hat gesagt.:


> ...
> Welche Auflösung sollte das Gesamtbild denn haben, damit man es in *ca.* 60x80 cm scharf erkennt?



Das kannst du dir selber leicht ausrechnen...

Die Schärfe des Bildes (bezogen auf die Auflösung) hängt vom DPI-Wert (Dots per Inch / Punkte pro Zoll) ab.
Für Bildschirmanwendungen liegt dieser bei 72 DPI. Im Druckbereich sollten es dann schon 300 sein.

Um daraus deine Auflösung zu errechnen musst du deine Ausgangsgröße in Zoll umrechnen. Ein Zoll sind grob 2,5 Zentimeter. Daraus ergibt sich eine Größe von 24 * 32 Zoll.
Jetzt musst du das nur noch mit deinem DPI-Wert multiplizieren und du kommst bei 300 DPI auf 7200 x 9600 Pixel.


----------

